
Self-Adjusting Stack Machines (2011) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www.mpi-sws.org/~hammer/oopsla11/slides.pdf
======
vmorgulis
GitHub of CEAL:

[https://github.com/matthewhammer/ceal](https://github.com/matthewhammer/ceal)

